# un/una águila



## spoo

Sé que hay que usar el artículo definido el con la palabra águila, pero ¿cuál de los artículos indefinidos está correcto?


----------



## Luis Albornoz

un águila
una águila

Ambas formas son correctas, pero se usa más la primera.


----------



## Pandorga

Un águila suena mejor, aunque si lo ponemos en plural sería "unas águilas", de igual forma "El águila", "las águilas".

Eso ocurre con algunos sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por "a".


----------



## roxcyn

Estoy de acuerdo con Pandorga


----------



## Outsider

"Una" cambia para "un" antes de palabras empezadas por "a" tónico. Es un poco como _a/an_ en inglés.


----------



## blnc

¡Hola foreros!
La norma que yo estudié en la escuela es "Con todas las palabras femeninas que comienzan por a tónica se emplea el, un, algún y ningún" 
Ejemplos:
**El* agua está frí*a
**Tengo much*a* hambre
**El* hambre mata a mucha gente cada año.

Y lo mismo sucede con águila, alma, arte (decimos BellAs Artes), aura, hampa...

¡Saludos!


----------



## Jellby

blnc said:


> Y lo mismo sucede con águila, alma, *arte* (decimos BellAs Artes), aura, hampa...



"Arte" es un poco especial, porque aparte de que empieza por "a" tónica, también es de género ambiguo, es decir, que puede usarse tanto en femenino como en masculino ("bellas artes", "arte moderno"). Generalmente se usa en femenino cuando es plural.


----------



## Bocha

La forma femenina *una* se apocopa normalmente en *un* ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica: _un águila,_ _un hacha_ (*aunque no se considera incorrecto,* hoy es *infrecuente* en estos casos el uso de la forma plena _una:_ _una águila, una hacha_)


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

> La forma femenina *una* se apocopa normalmente en *un* ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica: _un águila,_ _un hacha_ (*aunque no se considera incorrecto,* hoy es *infrecuente* en estos casos el uso de la forma plena _una:_ _una águila, una hacha_)


 
No sabía la parte en rojo.  Interesante.


----------



## Dragonpseudo

Saludos.

Tengo que decir que lamento profundamente que el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, y con él, la RAE, claudiquen de esa forma ante errores en el uso de la lengua castellana legitimados por la simple generalidad del uso en los últimos... ¿cuántos?; ¿cincuenta años?

Lo correcto, ante palabra de género femenino que comience con "a" tónica, es el cambio de "la" a "el", y sólo en el caso de este artículo.

El motivo de que sea solamente el artículo definido el que cambia, y no las demás partículas, es que, contrariamente a lo que podría pensarse, el uso de "el" no se debe a una huida del hiato "la-à...". El castellano no huye de los hiatos; hay hiatos por todas partes, y no cambiamos las letras para evitarlos.

El uso de "el" ante femenino comenzado con "a" tónica se debe a una derivación anómala del uso del artículo demostrativo latino "ille", legitimada por un uso generalizado a lo largo de unos... ¿nueve siglos?

Con ese mismo patrón "hipertolerante", nuestra lengua se está preñando de toda clase de barbarismos y neologismos descabellados. Cada vez que alguien no sabe cómo expresar una idea, en lugar de buscar en un diccionario o en un glosario, por ejemplo, se inventa un neologismo sin pudor alguno; da igual el estatus social o académico; se lo inventa y tan contentos... ¿Con qué cara podemos seguir corrigiendo gramática en las escuelas?

Paremos esto. Las lenguas evolucionan, y es bueno que así sea; pero muy distinto es permitir que impere la flojera intelectual con su lógica de "fast food" lingüístico y su equipaje de simplificación mental.

Saludos.


----------



## xnavar

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Dragonpseudo.
Yo creo que _*un ánguila*_ es una total incorrección. Hay que escribir *una anguila*.
Siguiendo este razonamiento de sustituir _una_ por _un_, llegaríamos a situaciones absurdas como escribir, si una mujer acertara en solitario la quiniela, que hubo _un acertante_ y no _*una acertante*_.
Saludos.


----------



## franmadrid

xnavar said:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Dragonpseudo.
> Yo creo que _*un ánguila*_ es una total incorrección. Hay que escribir *una anguila*.
> Siguiendo este razonamiento de sustituir _una_ por _un_, llegaríamos a situaciones absurdas como escribir, si una mujer acertara en solitario la quiniela, que hubo _un acertante_ y no _*una acertante*_.
> Saludos.


Perdón, te refieres a "águila" o a "anguila"


----------



## xnavar

Bueno, era un juego de palabras con a átona. Ya sé que la _norma _se refiere a las tónicas, era para forzar la situación y ver el resultado.
En cualquier caso, existen ejemplos con tónicas:
_La bomba la puso una ácrata (mujer, por lo tanto no diríamos un ácrata)._
_¿Quieres una silla alta o baja? Quiero una alta_
_¿Es una vocal tónica o átona? Es una átona._

Disculpad si he generado confusión


----------



## Numaios

Dragonpseudo said:


> Tengo que decir que lamento profundamente que el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, y con él, la RAE, claudiquen de esa forma ante errores en el uso de la lengua castellana legitimados por la simple generalidad del uso en los últimos... ¿cuántos?; ¿cincuenta años?



Pienso lo mismo que tú acerca de permitir la no acentuación de los pronombres demostrativos.



xnavar said:


> _¿Quieres una silla alta o baja? Quiero una alta_


El "una" marcado en rojo es un pronombre, ¿no? Así que no se aplicaría la regla. No sé si estoy en lo cierto...

Ah, y por si alguien se lo plantea, este tema no atañe a los determinantes demostrativos, que *siempre* se escribirán en el género que proceda: esta águila, esta agua, esta arma (y no: este arma, este agua).


----------



## xnavar

El "una" marcado en rojo es un pronombre, ¿no? Así que no se aplicaría la regla. No sé si estoy en lo cierto...

Creo que no, que es un artículo, porque sólo es pronombre cuando se refiere a personas:

pron. indet. En singular, significa *una* y en plural dos o más personas cuyo nombre se ignora o no quiere decirse. _Uno lo dijo. Unos lo contaron anoche._ U. t. en sing. y aplicado a la persona que habla o a *una* indeterminada. _Cuando uno confiesa y llora su culpa, merece compasión_ _No siempre está uno de humor para hacer tal cosa_ _Le fastidian a uno_ _Uno no sabe qué hacer_


----------



## Smirky

xnavar said:


> Bueno, era un juego de palabras con a átona. Ya sé que la _norma _se refiere a las tónicas, era para forzar la situación y ver el resultado.
> En cualquier caso, existen ejemplos con tónicas:
> _La bomba la puso una ácrata (mujer, por lo tanto no diríamos un ácrata)._
> _¿Quieres una silla alta o baja? Quiero una alta_
> _¿Es una vocal tónica o átona? Es una átona._
> 
> Disculpad si he generado confusión




Lo que dices no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Tanto anguila como acertante empiezan por /a/ átona, por lo que no es el caso del que se está hablando.

Y en estos últimos ejemplos los pronombres acompan a adjetivos. El sustantivo al que se refieren seria:

*una (mujer) ácrata.
*una (silla) alta
*una (vocal) átona


En cambio, si que dirías: "me dieron *el alta*".


----------



## xnavar

Smirky said:


> Lo que dices no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> En primer lugar, agradecería un poco más de educación y respeto por las opiniones ajenas.
> 
> Te dieron el alta, sí. Pero también pudieron darte la alta (silla, vara, planta, escalera o lo que sea).
> 
> En cuanto a las construcciones del tipo una ácrata, etc. Una *NO *es un pronombre, es un artículo; porque nos hallamos ante una *sustantivación* del adjetivo (como en el caso de "la alta", ¿o es que en este caso "la" se convierte en pronombre?).
> 
> Puedes consultar:
> http://revistas.ucm.es/fll/0212999x/articulos/RFRM9090110231A.PDF
> 
> Y la definición de uno como artículo o pronombre, por si tuvieras alguna duda:
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=una
> 
> Saludos


----------



## malakatronis

[El / un / algún / ningún] águila.

- También son válidas las formas ultracorrectas [alguna / ninguna] águila.
- [La / una] águila va en contra de la norma y es muy infrecuente. Más que incorrecto es _anormal_.


----------



## macame

Creo que alguien no se ha leído bien lo que pone el DPD al respecto:
artículo determinado
artículo indeterminado


----------



## RaulCavazos

En una consulta que hice a la RAE al respecto (que no encuentro), me expicaron que antiguamente los artículos "EL" y "LA" eran: "EL" y "ELA".

De ahí que se dijera "Ela águila", "Ela agua", etc., pero el uso coloquial y lo complicado de pronuncira la "a" se fue eliminando para quedar "El águila" y "El agua". Posteriormente se eliminó la "e" de "ELA" y quedó en "LA", pero el uso de la palabra "EL" como artículo femenino se quedó para las palabras que empiezan con "a" y son de género femenino.

"El aguacate", "El aguado", "El árbol" son masculinos así como el ártículo "EL". Pero "El agua", "El águila" son femeninos, en ese caso el artículo "EL" es femenino pero está contraída la letra "a".. o sea que antiguamente se decía "Ela agua", "Ela águila".

No sé si sea la misma historia para "un" y "una", pero como la complicada pronunciación es el mismo caso, yo pienso que se debe seguir la misma regla.
Un árbol (masculino), Un águila (femenino).


----------



## Jeannette chan

quel langue parlez-vous? j'ai apprise français il ya a un an. mais je ne comprends rien quoi vous avez dit.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Jeannette chan said:


> quel langue parlez-vous? j'ai apprise français il ya a un an. mais je ne comprends rien quoi vous avez dit.



Ici on parle espagnol.

Forum Grammaire française et anglaise  http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=71


----------



## El Nazareno

No sé si ya lo escribieron - no he podido leer todo el tema-, pero creo que este fenómeno ocurre con la mayoría de las palabras que empiezan y terminan con a, como alta, águila, hacha (que, aunque no empieza con a propiamente, la h es muda y dicha palabra tiene el mismo efecto), alma, etc.
Con respecto a los ejemplos que daban de "una alta", no ocurre el mismo efecto sencillamente porque estamos omitiendo el sustantivo silla, sustituyéndolo en "una alta", y así con las demás.
Cuando se presenta el artículo definido en singular, se escribe "el" (el alma, el águila, etc.), pero cuando se modifica o se agrega un adjetivo, entonces cambia de género (esta agua, maldita hacha).
No sé a qué se deba la excepción de "araña", si alguien me puede ayudar con ello, lo agradecería.
Un abrazo.


----------



## elprofe

Respecto a águila, aunque no se considera incorrecto el uso de "una águila", hoy en día es mayoritario y preferible el uso de la forma "un".
Si quieres evitarte problemas, pon "un águila".


----------



## Pandorga

El Nazareno said:


> No sé si ya lo escribieron - no he podido leer todo el tema-, pero creo que este fenómeno ocurre con la mayoría de las palabras que empiezan y terminan con a, como alta, águila, hacha (que, aunque no empieza con a propiamente, la h es muda y dicha palabra tiene el mismo efecto), alma, etc.
> Con respecto a los ejemplos que daban de "una alta", no ocurre el mismo efecto sencillamente porque estamos omitiendo el sustantivo silla, sustituyéndolo en "una alta", y así con las demás.
> Cuando se presenta el artículo definido en singular, se escribe "el" (el alma, el águila, etc.), pero cuando se modifica o se agrega un adjetivo, entonces cambia de género (esta agua, maldita hacha).
> No sé a qué se deba la excepción de "araña", si alguien me puede ayudar con ello, lo agradecería.
> Un abrazo.


 


Hola:
Pues en araña no ocurre porque la sílaba tónica es 'ra' y la regla que se utiliza para el artículo ''el' con femenino es que empiece por la sílaba que lleve el golpe de voz, como en los ejemplos que tú has puesto.

Saludos


----------



## Plata Legal

En Venezuela existe un equipo de beisbol llamado LAS Aguilas del Zulia. En Republica Dominicana existe uno llamado LAS Aguilas del Cibao. En Mexico existe uno llamado LOS Aguilas de Mexicali. Será por aquello de "machos machotes"? A cuál hay que corregir: a "LAS" o a "LOS"?


----------



## Birchinia

Somos ángeles con una sola ala solo abarzados podemos volar 
 Así es correcto me dijo la propia RAE


----------



## Plata Legal

Estimada Birchinia. Perdona mi ignorancia. No entiendo tu respuesta.


----------



## flljob

Plata Legal said:


> En Venezuela existe un equipo de beisbol llamado LAS Aguilas del Zulia. En Republica Dominicana existe uno llamado LAS Aguilas del Cibao. En Mexico existe uno llamado LOS Aguilas de Mexicali. Será por aquello de "machos machotes"? A cuál hay que corregir: a "LAS" o a "LOS"?


 
Imagínate que hay un grupo de rock de puros hombres que se llama Locas del barrio.

-¿Quién va a tocar?
-Los _Locas del barrio._

Imagínate que hay un equipo de beisbol que se llama Águilas:
-¿Quién va a jugar?
-Los _Águilas_.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

flljob said:


> Imagínate que hay un grupo de rock de puros hombres que se llama Locas del barrio.
> 
> -¿Quién va a tocar?
> -Los _Locas del barrio._
> 
> Imagínate que hay un equipo de beisbol que se llama Águilas:
> -¿Quién va a jugar?
> -Los _Águilas_.


 
Es correcto decir "Las Águilas". El cambio sólo se produce con el artículo determinado "la" ante una palabra que comienza con "a" tónica o con "h" seguida de "a" tónica.
En este enlace al DPD te lo explica:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=el

Saludos


----------



## Birchinia

Plata Legal said:


> Estimada Birchinia. Perdona mi ignorancia. No entiendo tu respuesta.



Creo que esa frase resume bastante bien el tema del que hablamos pues es prácticamente lo mismo, intentaré explicarme mejor

Yo leí la frase, _" Somos ángeles *con un solo ala*, solo abrazados podemos volar"_  ante la duda de como se  escribía correctamente, envié una consulta a la RAE donde me respondieron que  efectivamente esa construcción es errónea. 
Pese a quela  la construcción correcta es " el ala"  al construir la frase  un solo ala caemos en error; pues el ala  es femenino y por tanto la construcción correcta es "una sola ala"
 Igual no venía a cuento, simplemente quise poner otro ejemplo al hilo de lo que se decía


----------



## Plata Legal

Hola Birchinia. Excelente y didáctica  tu respuesta. Me permito contarte un chiste: Juanito le dice a Pepito: -Mira. Allá va volando una águila. Pepito le corrige: -Un águila. Un águila. A lo cual responde Juanito: -Caray. Que buena vista tienes tu.


----------



## duvija

Dragonpseudo said:


> Saludos.
> 
> Con ese mismo patrón "hipertolerante", nuestra lengua se está preñando de toda clase de barbarismos y neologismos descabellados. Cada vez que alguien no sabe cómo expresar una idea, en lugar de buscar en un diccionario o en un glosario, por ejemplo, se inventa un neologismo sin pudor alguno; da igual el estatus social o académico; se lo inventa y tan contentos... ¿Con qué cara podemos seguir corrigiendo gramática en las escuelas?
> 
> Paremos esto. Las lenguas evolucionan, y es bueno que así sea; pero muy distinto es permitir que impere la flojera intelectual con su lógica de "fast food" lingüístico y su equipaje de simplificación mental.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Fascinante. Ahora, ¿podrías decirnos lo que realmente pensás sobre este asunto? No quedó claro. ¿esta es tu posición personal? o también hablás por los demás?


----------



## MonoSimio

duvija said:


> Fascinante. Ahora, ¿podrías decirnos lo que realmente pensás sobre este asunto? No quedó claro. ¿esta es tu posición personal? o también hablás por los demás?



Habla por unos cuantos, claro que no todos visitan este foro y muchos menos este hilo en concreto. Yo suscribo lo que dice palabra por palabra, aunque lo dijera hace ya algunos años y no creo que lea las respuestas.
Estoy harto de que la RAE elimine matices y empobrezca el castellano para no tener que admitir que la gran mayoría de hispanoparlantes no tiene ni idea de las normas básicas de ortografía y gramática.
Supongo que es más fácil legimitar el error que educar en lo correcto.

Sobre el tema del hilo, la Gramática de la Lengua Española de Emilio Alarcos Llorach dice:
el aula - alguna aula
el ave - esta ave
el arma - aquella arma
el agua - una agua 

Supongo que esto suma otro punto al marcador para el uso de "una águila".

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Hazaki

Este post es viejo, pero espero recibir respuesta.
Entonces, como es correcto decir, ¿un alma en pena o una alma en pena?
¿Un águila volando o una águila volando?


----------



## Aviador

Aunque la RAE, por ejemplo, no considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena, lo normal es el uso del artículo femenino _una_ apocopado, es decir acortado a _un_, ante sustantivos que comienzan con /a/ tónica.
Por lo tanto es preferible _un alma en pena_ y _un águila volando_.


----------



## Amapolas

Aviador said:


> Aunque la RAE, por ejemplo, no considera incorrecto el uso de la forma plena, lo normal es el uso del artículo femenino _una_ apocopado, es decir acortado a _un_, ante sustantivos que comienzan con /a/ tónica.
> Por lo tanto es preferible _un alma en pena_ y _un águila volando_.


Y nunca se puede enfatizar lo suficiente que esta regla se refiere a los artículos y no a otras palabras. Por lo tanto es incorrecto decir cosas como _*este agua_ o *_mucho hambre_.


----------



## Ciprianus

_Alta en el cielo un águila guerrera,
audaz se eleva en vuelo triunfal,
azul un ala del color del cielo,
azul un ala del color del mar.
_
Me agarró la nostalgia...


----------

